# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Med. Andaluza >  La Junta de Andalucía aprueba una inversión de 8,7 millones de euros en 13 obras hidráulicas de urgencia

## Embalses

*La Junta de Andalucía aprueba una inversión de 8,7 millones de euros en 13 obras hidráulicas de urgencia* 
06-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

La Consejería de Medio Ambiente ha aprobado un total de 13 actuaciones de carácter urgente en materia de recursos hídricos en 12 municipios de la provincia de Málaga, que contarán con una inversión de 8,7 millones de euros y que tienen como objetivo garantizar el abastecimiento y la calidad del agua, así como trabajos dirigidos a la reparación de los daños registrados en instalaciones de saneamiento y depuración de aguas.

"Las pocas precipitaciones registradas en los últimos meses habían producido un descenso de los recursos y de la calidad del agua", explicó hoy en rueda de prensa la delegada provincial de Medio Ambiente, que especificó que para el total de la Comunidad, se llevarán a cabo 94 obras, con una inversión de 68,5 millones de euros.

Entre las obras más importantes, se encuentran los arreglos de las depuradoras de Ardales y El Burgo, destinadas a la mejora de la calidad de las aguas depuradas, y que cuentan con un presupuesto de 2,2 millones de euros y una duración estimada de ejecución de dos meses. Además, también se invertirán 3,8 millones en siete municipios para mejorar el abastecimiento del agua y desarrollar nuevas técnicas de captación de recursos.

Por su parte, se va a invertir un total de 1,6 millones de euros en obras de emergencia para la mejora de la calidad del agua de abastecimiento de Colmenar, Cortes de la Frontera y Jimera de Líbar. En el caso de Alfarnatejo y Almargen, los sondeos sufrieron, por la sequía, un incremento exponencial de la concentración de hierro, por lo que se hace necesario llevar a cabo un tratamiento para reducir esos parámetros.

En Campillos se va a instalar una planta de tratamiento de aguas de descalcificación en el depósito de cabecera, así como equipos de cloración automática en los depósitos de almacenamiento y distribución.

En el caso de Campillos, se van a destinar 1,5 millones al arreglo integral de la red de abastecimiento, ya que se había notado una pérdida de un 40 por ciento en la arteria principal del sistema de suministro.

SEQUÍA

El director de la Cuenca Mediterránea Andaluza (CMA), Antonio Rodríguez Leal, aseguró que octubre "ha sido muy bueno" en relación a las precipitaciones, y explicó que en distintos puntos de la provincia ha llovido entre un 30 y un 80 por ciento más de lo normal en esta época del año.

Respecto a la situación en la capital y en el Valle del Guadalhorce, afirmó que para que se supere la situación de sequía y se pueda levantar el decreto en marzo, la media anual de precipitaciones debería aumentar en torno a un 40 por ciento, es decir, que lloviesen unos 800 litros por metro cuadrado.

La situación del pantano de La Viñuela sigue siendo negativa pese a las precipitaciones caídas, según explicó el director de la CMA, por lo que se siguen con los trámites para que "en breve" se apruebe el decreto de sequía en la zona.

En relación a un posible desembalse de agua del pantano de La Concepción, Rodríguez Leal aclaró que se están llevando a cabo una serie de actuaciones que finalizarán en primavera, de modo que, a través de dos estaciones de bombeo, se podrían suministrar entre 250 y 300 litros por segundo, evitando la perdida de agua.

Rodríguez Leal también quiso recordar que se están llevando a cabo actuaciones como la desaladora de Marbella o la de Mijas, todas ellas con la estrategia de obtener agua de zonas donde hay excedentes y dirigirla a aquellas otras en las que hay carencias, es decir, "de la parte occidental a la oriental de la provincia, además de aprovechar el agua del mar mediante la desalación".

----------

